# duck hunting blinds



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

does anyone know anything about floating duck blinds I am trying to build one and don't know where to start but don't want to mess up


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

make sure it floats


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

I have built several. What is it exactly that you are confused about? Is this a fixed stationary blind that you drive a boat to or a blind on a boat (mobile)?


----------



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

It is a blind that you drive a boat to but I need to know is there anything special you need or what do you need to float it


----------



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

I just need anyones opinion on a foating duck blind. All I know is it is going to be stationary and wood.


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

You need to go to a big hardware store like Lowes or Home Depot and buy "Dock Billets". They are ususally used for building floating docks and are not cheap by any means (usually an 2'x8' section is about $40). They essentially are compressed pieces of styrofoam (sp?), and the more you use under the dock the more stable it will be. I have built a lot of docks and floating blinds and I don't recommend using anything else other than these billets.

Remember that when building a floating blind it must be Square, or you will end up wet at one time or another. Most stationary grounded blinds are rectangle (narrow but long) but you can't use that concept with a floating blind unless it is in shallow water and you can anchor the front and back ends to keep it from having wabble. A 10'x10' blind will hunt a lot of people and give you 360 degree shooting.

Basically just build a platform like a typical house deck to your deminsions. Use pressure treated wood and apply the billets under the rafters (you can cut them to length). Make sure to make the rafters out of 2"x10" boards so that they will be deep enough to put the billets on the bottom side. Secure them on the bottom so they won't pop out during rough seas and build the deck on top of it with standard decking boards.

Hope this helps. Any more questions just holla back 

John


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Please do not use dock Styrofoam... the rats and muskrats will eat it to pieces in short order. Get some 30 or 55 gallon drums for your flotation.


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

That said tells me this about you sasha and abby

1. Every comment that you have ever posted on this forum has been negative in one way or another.

2. You know as much about dock and blind building as I do about french braiding asian girls hair.

Modern dock billits come in the color blue. That color additive on the outer shell also has a purpose of detering animals like muskrats from chewing on them. As far as other animals like rats, how are they going to get to a floating duck blind? Swim? :withstupid:

We have never had a RAT or muskrat problem in any blind that we have built using billets. Use the billts they are much less trouble and better for the environment than a rotting, rusty, oil barrel


----------



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank u so much. But I also need to know something else. My buddy has a blind that is 7' by 6' and he needs to know if normal styrofoam is ok and if he needs to use logs on the side of the deck. Also would a deck made out of non pressure treated work.

PS you have been a great help and I hope to communicate with you in the future


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Normal styrofoam may be ok, I will be honest and say that I have seen this stuff hold up for a long time however the blue dock billets are more compressed and float a lot better. You may need to pack regular styrofoam real well in order for it to feel solid while afloat.

The non-pressure treated boards may only give you a year or two before it rots away if it is exposed to elements all year long or even shorter time if submerged.

Let me know if you need anything else.

John


----------



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone had an idea on billets or foam pm me if you do also what types of accesories would be a good idea for this blind and good locations in the blind for them (remember the blind is only 6' by 7')


----------



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

anyone want to add on feel free


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

i would get those 55 gal PLASTIC drums for floating.


----------



## Big Duck (Feb 13, 2007)

We built a floating blind out of a 18' pontoon boat. We cut an access hole approximately 4' wide and 6' long from the back (in the deck). Then we built a box with lightweight plywood and "bulked" the outline with conduit and "brushed" it with appropiate vegitation. The hatch needs to be on a hinge , so when you pull your boat in under the raft you can close it for more floor space. Anchor it in the center of one side so you will have maximum shooting area.


----------



## jringels (Feb 26, 2007)

We built a floating blind on four 55 gallon PLASTIC drums (laying on their sides). Each drum gives about 440 pounds of boyancy (if fully submerged). Our platform is 10' by 6'. It is made of 2x10 Pressure Treated lumber, covered with 3/4" plywood. Thinner plywood will be bouncy under your weight. On top of the platform sits the blind which is a 4'x4'x10' shell. We have a 1' edge on the front and back. The shell is made of panels of 1/4" plywood built on a 2"x2" frame. The panels are screwed together to form the shell. It can be disassembled for storage. When loaded with 4 hunters, the barrels do not sink below their midpoint. ONE VERY IMPORTANT POINT: If you plan on towing the blind out for the opener and closure, it can be a real job to get the baby moving, or moving in a straight line, unless you build a temporary 'bow' on the blind. Can you imagine pushing a 2"x10"x8' board through the water? It can be real tough to control. With the barrels acting like a pontoon boat, it sailed real easy. Good luck.


----------

